
R: text analysis of Trump’s tweets - ingve
https://www.r-bloggers.com/text-analysis-of-trumps-tweets-confirms-he-writes-only-the-angrier-android-half/
======
eykanal
Can we link to the original blog post please?
[http://varianceexplained.org/r/trump-
tweets/](http://varianceexplained.org/r/trump-tweets/) Not only is it nicer to
the author, it's far better formatted as well.

~~~
6stringmerc
Agreed, the article you linked is quite a well-laid out read and as the
originator I'm glad to have seen it first in that context.

Back to the subject at hand, seeing the drastic difference in tone only goes
to support a hypothesis that Trump himself is constantly at odds with his
staff et al. If not in actual statements, at least the sentiment of the
statements. Refusing to buy into, well, softer diction would be another false
claim, it might seem.

------
SmellTheGlove
We need some followup analysis. Now that you can reliably filter out staff
tweets, we need to re-examine whether Donald Trump is the most prolific
shitposter in the history of the internet.

Seriously, though, a twitter bot for each candidate that retweeted only things
that we think came directly from them and not from staff would be very
interesting. I don't follow either candidate on Twitter since I tend not to
believe one liners from candidates, but it'd be interesting to follow their
tone. Does Hillary Clinton do any of her own social media, or is that 100%
staff?

~~~
gglitch
I'm having a science-fiction-in-real-life​ moment here where I’m imagining a
person’s public persona being managed, with or without their consent, by an AI
designed to determine whether their public posts/comments are authentic or
not. We live in weird times and they’re getting weirder.

~~~
SmellTheGlove
Especially with this election cycle - you couldn't make this stuff up.

------
gone35
It would be interesting too to trace any early signs of dementia in his
speech, as in [1,2].

[1] [http://www.nytimes.com/2015/03/31/health/parsing-ronald-
reag...](http://www.nytimes.com/2015/03/31/health/parsing-ronald-reagans-
words-for-early-signs-of-alzheimers.html?_r=0)

[2] [http://www.j-alz.com/content/tracking-discourse-
complexity-p...](http://www.j-alz.com/content/tracking-discourse-complexity-
preceding-alzheimers-disease-diagnosis-case-study-comparing)

~~~
nindalf
The first link discusses the changes in Ronald Reagan's speech, especially
unscripted press conferences over a number of years. They compared the number
of unique words used, number of repetitive words used etc.

I don't think you could do the same analysis on Trump's tweets because people
can take more time to compose their tweets, choosing apt words for the
context. Plus tweets are much shorter, so you'd have a smaller corpus with
fewer unique words to begin with.

Still, definitely an interesting idea that you had there.

------
mccourt
I have been waiting for someone to do this analysis; I had been thinking for a
while that there was something more "boring" about his iPhone tweets. Thanks!

